# beginner riding lessons



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you have insurance and have they signed release forms?
It sounds like a waste, but I've found its best to cover yourself always with horses -- Even with family.


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Do you have insurance and have they signed release forms?
> It sounds like a waste, but I've found its best to cover yourself always with horses -- Even with family.


yes, everything will be signed...also, the only reason i am doing them free is because a) i am not an instructor and b) i am doing it to help my friend out who doesn't have much money and c) my sister-in-law doesn't get out much and loves horses so it gives her something to get out and do for herself as well, they do not have much money either.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I've been watching lots of beginners lessons lately at a new ranch for fresh ideas on the basics and have actually learned games work great. The younger girls love to play red light green light and Simon says. Both of those games practice controlling the horse (go, stop, turn left, back etc) in a fun way. Also mini obstacle courses help with steering and horse control. 

Teaching the trot is done on the lunge line. First let them sit it then describe the rythym of the post. They will not look coordinated the first few times but it will come. Then you can teach diagonals. Once theyve learned control at the walk and aren't too bouncy at the trot, they can trot on the rail on trot own and you can use it in games. 

The rule this barn I'm working with has about learning to canter is that the student must correctly do a figure 8 at the trot. They must have big correctly shaped circles, change diagonals in the middle and seem in control and calm the whole time. Pass that test and they most likely have the balance and control to begin a canter on the lunge line.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

Zeke said:


> I've been watching lots of beginners lessons lately at a new ranch for fresh ideas on the basics and have actually learned games work great. The younger girls love to play red light green light and Simon says. Both of those games practice controlling the horse (go, stop, turn left, back etc) in a fun way. Also mini obstacle courses help with steering and horse control.
> 
> Teaching the trot is done on the lunge line. First let them sit it then describe the rythym of the post. They will not look coordinated the first few times but it will come. Then you can teach diagonals. Once theyve learned control at the walk and aren't too bouncy at the trot, they can trot on the rail on trot own and you can use it in games.
> 
> ...


thanks maybe i will have them both seperate lessons on lunge line for now till they are both better balanced and then i can do the games with them together..i like the test for cantering, the older girl basically skipped trotting and went straight to canter because she didn't like the way trotting felt (due to being unbalanced/ uncoordinated) but i told her no more cantering until we can get her walk/trot acceptable


----------

